# RIP Snarf



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf went to join his friends this morning. We discovered an oral tumor yesterday and had him put to sleep so he wouldn't suffer. 

Bye Snarfer. You'll be missed.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwww I'm so sorry. He was loved and he enjoyed a great life.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Oooooh Cindy. I am so so sorry. I know how much you loved him and I am sure he did too. He's at peace now. Many hugs


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am still in shock from seeing this. stay strong, dear friend.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no Cindy, I'm so sorry!  RIP Snarf...Keep huffing away on the other side of the bridge. <3 I hope you find some comfort in Sumo. *lots of hugs*


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

CINDY!!

I am so sorry your time with Snarf was cut short, such a loved and treasured little soul.

May Sumo help calm your tears. 

Jess and Daisy


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

awww  goodbye snarf!!! I have read a lot of your posts and have come to really like snarf!!! I have learned so much from you and snarf! Thanks!! He will be missed!!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh no. Oh goodness. I'm so sorry.

Snarf was well loved by you, and adored by all of us here at HHC as well. He'll be extremely missed. We'll have all your wonderful stories to remember him by.

Prickly hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG! I'm in shock but having been through way too many oral tumours I totally understand how fast this happens. 

RIP beautiful Snarf.

Hugs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Even my husband knows about Snarf and his antics. I'm so thankful to Snarf because he brought you into our lives. I will miss his words of wisdom and his ways. 
I'll be thinking of you & Jamie & Sumo


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss, Snarf was an adorable little guy, and I could tell by the way you wrote about him how much you loved him. I'm sure Snarf is snacking on mealies and crickets right now  I'm sending hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh Cindy I am so so sorry. We will all miss him so much.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Snarf was famous and will be missed dearly by this forum,RIP Snarf.
You need an ear i'm always here,hugs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just don't understand. My beautiful boy. I really loved him; he was so very special to me. I'm so very sorry for you, and as selfish as this sounds, for me too. I just can't believe it. I was going to catch up on his blog today. Snarf.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I hope you find some comfort. Snarf was one of the first hedgie I read about/go to know on HHC and I know he's much loved by everyone on HHC, including me. I hope he's hunting crickets in new land. RIP Snarf.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh no! Poor little Snarf! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss Cindy! I hope that you are able to make sense of this and can take some comfort in Sumo! Keep your head up! 

-Lauren & Paprika


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your thoughts, everyone.

We are okay - knowing we could ensure he wouldn't suffer made the right decision very obvious to me. I am so relieved we caught it when we did. His mouth was checked thoroughly by the vet only three months ago - very aggressive tumor.

The one who will suffer the most is Sumo...he's already been woken and cuddled waaaaay more than he'd prefer.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sorry  He is happy and healthy and whole now though!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Snarf!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG!!! Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear about Snarf.. I'm shocked. He was the first hedgie I read about when I first joined HHC. He made me laugh out loud!!!!! His antics will be missed by many. He was most definately a very lucky hedgie to have you and Jamie for parents. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw this post and couldn't believe my eyes, now I'm sniffling... My family and I are sorry for your loss, and I know I will miss reading about Mr. Snarf. I wish I could give you a hug in person, but a virtual one will have to do for now *HUG* It's painful to let a friend go, even if you know it's the right thing to do so they're not hurting any longer. Rest in peace little huffer, mealies are on the house from now on


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss! Much like many who posted before me, Snarf was one of the first hedgehogs I read about on this forum... and recently I read his entire blog . It's not easy to let a friend go, but you spared him a lot of pain and suffering. From what I can tell from the blog and this forum, he had a really wonderful life with you, full of love and mealies and crickets and cuddles. RIP Snarf. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Snarf. You will be missed.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry that your time with him was so short.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't believe this. I was just thinking about Snarfer and catching up on his blog. 
I am so sorry, Cindy. Pliny and i are sending huge quilly hugs your way. 
Snarf is romping across a Camo-coloured Rainbow bridge to see all of his friends.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Snarf was blessed to have you in his life and we were all blessed that you shared him with us. Making the right decision is difficult and I have utmost respect for you for placing the happiness and comfort of your loved one higher than your own wants-- saying goodbye is never something we want to do. God bless, you are in my thoughts and prayers, and, as I have done at the passing of all of my own pets, today I will be donating to an animal rescue locally (an exotics rescue, this time) in honor of Snarf's life.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> God bless, you are in my thoughts and prayers, and, as I have done at the passing of all of my own pets, today I will be donating to an animal rescue locally (an exotics rescue, this time) in honor of Snarf's life.


That is such a nice thing to do, and I think I will follow your lead. Today I will make a donation in honor of Snarf to the HWS so that they are able to continue helping hedgies in need.

~Katie


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snarf. He was so well cared for and well loved. Be happy to know he has crossed the rainbow bridge to play with his friends. 

*hugs*


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. 

RIP Snarf    

You were a wonderful hedgehog who brought joy to so many.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

From reading your posts over the past year, I feel like I know you and Snarf personally, and I absolutely adore you both. I'm so sorry for your loss, I have a dog up in Rainbow Bridge who I'm sure would be happy to show him around  You are such an incredible mommy to have eased his suffering and made such a difficult choice. Sandy and I's thoughts are with you


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

i was so shocked to read about this. i could not believe it. me and my sisters are so sorry for your loss. and like others here, all three of us feel we know snarf personally. we loved reading about him and looking at him from your signature pic with his teeth exposed was my favorite hedgie pic. Thank you for being the best hedgie mom to snarf, he lived a happy life with you.

he will definitely be missed. RIP Snarf.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

MissC, I am so soo sorry for your loss. when I first read the title of this thread I was like "wow somebody else has a hedgie named Snarf" cause I would have never even thought it could be your Snarf.

I echo the words of so many others, that after following the great life of Snarf, it feels like I personally know you both. his pictures and stories have always brought a smile to my face and you are SUCH an amazing mom and have given him the best life any hedgie could ever dream of. 

I comend your strength in making that difficult decision but at least you know he will be greeted with open arms and endless mealies and never-ending beautiful memories from such a wonderful life spent with you <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You are in my thoughts, Cindy. Snarf was a character, and I loved reading about him. Stay strong, and make sure you tell Sumo about his amazing big brother!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my, I'm shocked to read this. I'm so, so sorry for your loss MissC. May Snarf Rest in Peace, he was loved by many.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Snarf. I loved reading about him.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, MissC. I will miss hearing stories about Snarf on the forum.

<3


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your little Snarf  It was always fun to read about him--I know you cared for him deeply and I"m sure he somehow knew he was safest in your hands. My little Pearl loves her rock garden and owes the inpiration to Snarf!! Take care.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Miss C, Jamie and Sumo,

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Snarf was such a personality, I felt like I knew him. I remember voting for him in the Christmas photo contest because he was all balled up, exactly how my Nara would be.

Snarf has had a big impact on all of us who followed your posts. Nara now gets more live crickets, mealworms and vegetables. 

Tonight I will go home and try to hug Nara a little bit more. 

I have made a donation to the HWS in memory of Snarf.

Hugs to you all.

Love,
Donna


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

MissC...

My heart is breaking right now upon hearing about Snarf. I have so much enjoyed little Snarf and following his life through his blog, your stories on here and I will never forget that picture in your signature where he is holding up his poopy boot! I know we are miles apart and have never met but I feel like from just knowing you here that you are family and I feel like I knew Snarf.

May he rest in peace where there are endless mealworms, someone who always hides his treats for him to find, forever amounts of fleece to burrow in and the sweet smell of "outside" which I know he loved so much! 

And to MissC, thank you so very much for sharing his life with us. Big hugs to you!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I just saw this post and had the same reaction as many others: shock followed by sadness. RIP dear little Snarf, I loved hearing about your quilly adventures, reading your blog, and seeing your pictures. Like others have said, your devotion and love for him inspired me to do better for my hedgie. Liam and I have learned a lot because if you and Snarf! 

Sending lots of hugs and love out to you, Jaime, and Sumo.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Snarf will be sure to add his own special touch to the Rainbow Bridge, just as he has enriched so many lives here.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh Miss C! I am so shocked and sad to hear about Snarf. I always enjoyed reading your posts about him and seeing pictures! I am happy that Snarf did not suffer, I just wish your time with him could have been longer. All my love to you, Jamie, and Sumo!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodbye Snarf  enjoy your unlimited mealies


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwe RIP snarf,  reading this makes me wimper,,, how old was he when he passed?


----------

